# Muskie expo



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Going to expo in Columbus Jan 23 or 24. I live in Canton if anyone wants to carpool


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I live in Columbus but do you have any info on this expo? I apologize if there is already a thread for it..


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I saw it in muskie hunter magazine. Google muskie show Columbus. In Hilliard. Jan 22,23,24th


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Awesome. This is ten minutes from my house and I had no clue. Can't wait.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

http://www.ohiomuskyshow.com/


----------

